# The Definitive Study on How to Make Perfect Hard-Boiled Eggs



## longknife (Jun 25, 2019)

Page after page of instructions.

Balderdash!

I have a cooker that does a great job. Once it’s told me they’re done, I put them into the fridge so when it’s time, they peel as easy as one can get.

But, if you want to get the “experts’” instructions, go to The Definitive Study on How to Make Perfect Hard-Boiled Eggs


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2019)

The best thing about about the Instant Pot......
You can hard boil fresh eggs and they always peel easy.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2019)

Put them in cold water after boiling for easy peeling.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Put them in cold water after boiling for easy peeling.



  Bullshit.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Put them in cold water after boiling for easy peeling.
> ...


No, eggs..


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jun 25, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The best thing about about the Instant Pot......
> You can hard boil fresh eggs and they always peel easy.


What is the instant pot?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 25, 2019)

This thread convinced me I need a boiled egg, a simple fave treat I haven't had in awhile.  Thank you.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2019)

Shrimpbox said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing about about the Instant Pot......
> ...


electronic pressure cooker.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2019)

Shrimpbox said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing about about the Instant Pot......
> ...



  It's basically a pressure cooker/crock pot.
When you make hardboiled eggs in a pressure cooker they always peel easy.
 Has something to do with the pressure.
I'd guess the pressure shrinks the egg in the shell and separates it.
    However it works fresh eggs peel easy.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jun 25, 2019)

Where can you buy it


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2019)

Shrimpbox said:


> Where can you buy it



  Amazon or most big box stores like Walmart.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh here. It's the shitty eggs you foolz get


----------



## Dekster (Jun 25, 2019)

The age of the egg makes the biggest difference as to how easy or hard it is to peel.  I personally don't think there is a lot of difference between a 7 minute egg and a 17 minute egg.  It is only when you want it kind of runny it matters.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2019)

Shrimpbox said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing about about the Instant Pot......
> ...


Its when you don´t have to wait three hours.


----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2019)

This is what I have and it works perfectly.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 15, 2019)

longknife said:


> This is what I have and it works perfectly.



I have one of those. Krups. German engineering at it's best.


Can you make the perfect poached egg, btw?


----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I have and it works perfectly.
> ...



Lord. I can't remember when I had one.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 15, 2019)

longknife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




Nothing like one, on toast.

I use these:


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 26, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Put them in cold water after boiling for easy peeling.


Agreed.  I start with a rolling boil, place eggs in for 13 minutes and then go straight to a 5 minute ice bath.  They peel so easily.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 18, 2019)

I start with very fresh farm eggs. Fill a small pot that holds about five five eggs.
Fill the pot 3/4 full of hot water. Put on the stove and bring the water to the boil.
Using a soup spoon gently add the eggs one at a time, which BTW have been in the fridge, to the boiling water. Turn down the temp. to half. Leave the pot uncovered. In a couple of minutes the water will come to a hard simmer.
Set a timer for 9-10 minutes depending on the size of the eggs.
When the timer goes off drain the water off the eggs then run cold water on the eggs until they are just cool enough to handle. Fill the pot with warm water. Crack the egg on the 'big' end to break the shell. Keep the egg in the warm water until the shell has been removed.
Been using this method for many many years and never had any problem peeling the eggs. The yolks are always just cooked through.
For soft boiled eggs set the timer for 7-8 minutes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Put them in cold water after boiling for easy peeling.


  Wrong!
I give them to Bonz... so I don't have to.


----------

